# colored fluorescent tubes



## Sin inc (Oct 19, 2006)

does anybody know about theses colored fluorescent tubes i was thinking about using red and warm tubes in my 4foot 4 buld fixture to flower my plants. i ve seen the led light grow and if you can use those red light then why not red fluorescent tubes. looking at i chart i seen they would come in about 2000k are lower


----------



## Hick (Oct 30, 2006)

mornin sin...I can't give you a positive answer. I've no personal experience. And I haven't found any substantial info in support of their use. I used to have a chart showing the spectral bands "usefull" to plants, but after changing my OS, have lost it. "Maybe""..someone else here still has it and will post it up. 
I did a "little" bit of searching, 
http://www.ucmp.berkeley.edu/glossary/gloss3/pigments.html
http://hosting.soonet.ca/eliris/remotesensing/bl130lec3.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visible_light
http://retirees.uwaterloo.ca/~jerry/orchids/light.html..<--(most relevant)
BUT.. I do recall some positive info in regards to adding colored mulch, which theoretically could have similar effects.
"Effects of colored mulch" 

  I know that the narrow spectrum "visible" to the human eye, is NOT necessarily the spectrum usefull to plants.
I may not have given you a conclusive answer, but I did find ou some interesting reading..


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 30, 2006)

hey thanks becuase i was looking and could not find any thing about them and nobody would post up anything i will keep looking for more answer. and post them here


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 30, 2006)

I found these 2 links:
http://www.biocontrols.com/aero65.html
http://www.waynesthisandthat.com/fluorescent.html

I haven't had a chance to read over them yet, but they should help.


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 30, 2006)

thanks elephant man i been looking at all you and hicks info and it seam that mybe you can grow with these blue and red colored fluro's then i seen this page where kids have been trying some of the sort and it say that if you use to much blue that it could stunt the growth of the planet.but on the ohter side i would think if i put 1 blue and 1 red colored tube mixed with 1 cool and one warm to even it out some. if anybody could tell me what they think on this i would be very happy.it also seams that this so called coloerd mulch do really work. if anybody don't think so do the reading then hit me back i love a good debate


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 31, 2006)

I am just using a mix of soft white (around 3000k) and daylight (6500k) but I am overdriving them.  Cheap easy double lumens.

The colored tubes look like plastic covers, not sure that would work with the temps overdriven bulbs put out.  I am thinking they would have to reduce overall lumens though, which is what concerns me the most.

I am talking about my mother/clone room, my veg and bloom rooms are hid.


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 31, 2006)

hey i was looking in to that overdrive abd i have i 4bulb fixture t8 for me to do that i would have to use 1 ballst per bulb right


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes, but a particular ballast, Home Depot carries it Advance REL-4P32-SC, make sure you get the yellow one labeled 120volt.


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 1, 2006)

thank you very much i have to go there to get some 6500k 4foot t8's i will get it then.


----------

